# à bientôt ( téléphone et courriels)



## stephie7

Hello,

Comment dit-on "à bientôt" ou "à plus", "à plus tard", "à la prochaine" à la fin d'une conversation téléphonique? 
"See you (soon, later...)" se dit plutôt si l'on pense voir bientôt la personne physiquement, non?
Je suis toujours gênée car je ne sais jamais quoi dire avant de raccrocher (à part by-bye!!).

Merci!


----------



## SwissPete

"Talk to you later", "Talk to you again soon"  are possibilities.


----------



## Franglais1969

SwissPete said:


> "Talk to you later", "Talk to you again soon"  are possibilities.



Correct; basically instead of seeing "see you soon," you relace the "see" with "talk."


----------



## SilverPetal

Doesn't "see you later" work too though? I say it often at the end of a conversation on the phone . . .


----------



## Franglais1969

SilverPetal said:


> Doesn't "see you later" work too though? I say it often at the end of a conversation on the phone . . .



It works if you literally ARE going to see them later.  If you mean to ring them later then it really should be *talk to you later/soon*.


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

Are "talk to you later" /"talk to you soon" commonly used in actual fact, though ? 

Am I wrong in believing "Good-bye" the most usual way of ending a telephone conversation ?


----------



## Franglais1969

Jean-Michel Carrère said:


> Are "talk to you later" /"talk to you soon" commonly used in actual fact, though ?
> 
> Am I wrong in believing "Good-bye" the most usual way of ending a telephone conversation ?



Yes they are often used, in GB at least.

*"Talk to you soon, bye."*


----------



## marcolo

Bye bye is used (pronounced babaille), I don't hear persons say "good bye", maybe too old-fashioned ?


----------



## Bibi Bardot

"Goodbye / Bye" is the most common way to end a phonecall, "see ya/ see you soon" is not a very common ending to a telephone conversation, but "talk to you soon/ talk soon/ talk to you later" are all fine. My view is that these are less formal endings to a phonecall, not usually used unless with someone familiar.


----------



## Ishigo-Shinigami

goodbye is good or see you


----------



## Souxie

Bonjour,

Comment finir un email envoyé à quelqu'un qui n'est pas proche mais qui pourrait le devenir? Je cherche une formule pour saluer, alors que je ne suis pas sûre qu'on se reverra, c'est un email pour garder le contact, il doit être amical mais sans sentiment.

See you soon me semble inaproprié
J'ai lu quelqu'un qui proposait simplement later


Sinon j'ai pensé ne rien mettre, j'ai déjà reçu des emails comme ça avec une simple signature

Any suggestions?


----------



## la traductrice

How about "Bye for now" (or) "Catch you later"?


----------



## LMorland

Bonjour Souxie --

I used to have this quandary myself, until a person (who wasn't close, but who was potentially in the process of becoming close) signed off with the following closing:

*     All the best,*

That was 11 years ago, and I have used it very, very often since.  It covers a multitude of relationships!


----------



## habibimike

Simplement : "Best" qu'on utilize souvent ses temps-ci...


----------



## LMorland

habibimike said:


> Simplement : "Best" qu'on utilize souvent ses temps-ci...


Yes, it's true that "Best" is used quite often, but I still prefer *"All the best"*.  It conveys more warmth than simply "Best", in my opinion.  For one thing, you like the person well enough to type eight more characters!


----------



## Souxie

Merci pour vos réponses
J'ai l'impression que "best" ou "all the best" sont un peu formels pour ma situation, ai-je tort? Je voudrais quelque chose de léger qui soit presque du slang.
Comment sonne "bye for now"?


----------



## aussi martini

Or what about, "hope to talk to you soon"

...all the best isn't really that formal by the way, it can be but given the context it wouldn't be taken that way. 

Otherwise, I sometimes say "Cheers"...I don't know if that is just me though


----------



## Souxie

Merci, jusque là j'aime bien cheers.
Je n'utiliserai pas "hope to talk to you soon", puisque rien que le fait d'écrire cet email le prouve, et je ne voudrais pas insister!!


----------



## aussi martini

Yep  I definitely think if you are going for something a little more casual "Cheers" is good...and a little bit vague too if you aren't very close just yet and don't want to sound too intense. lol. Plus, it is something young people say...


----------



## LMorland

aussi martini said:


> "Cheers" is good... Plus, it is something young people say...


Yeah, but only the young people who speak British/Antipodean English.  

In the U.S. (don't know about Canada), the word "Cheers" is uttered only when one is clinking glasses of beer!


----------



## wildan1

LMorland said:


> Yeah, but only the young people who speak British/Antipodean English.
> 
> In the U.S. (don't know about Canada), the word "Cheers" is uttered only when one is clinking glasses of beer!


 
Not where I live, LM. We use _Cheers,_ a lot on email closings with friends. But otherwise, yes, only when toasting. And it doesn't mean _"thanks"_ in AE.

Cheers, wildan1


----------



## LMorland

wildan1 said:


> Not where I live, LM. We use _Cheers,_ a lot on email closings with friends.


Ah, Wildan, you Washingtonians are so international!  As for myself, I've only seen "Cheers" as a sign-off on emails from friends from the British Isles.


----------



## Souxie

Je peux apporter une précision concernant ce sujet qui est assez recherché: mes amis anglais finissent leurs emails par une question, une remarque amusante, ou quelque chose d'amical, puis *X et prénom*, (ou l'inverse) ou seulement initiale du prénom.


----------



## BrianT

You could try 'Regards' (slightly formal), 'Kind Regards' ( less formal), 'Love' (if you know them well), 'xx' also if you know hem well or, if you email them a lot, just the initial of your first name..e.g. B
Hope this helps


----------



## Ann O'Rack

I've even seen "br" and "kr" (for "best regards" and "kind regards") but I've always thought them a little sloppy.

"Bye for now", "have fun", "See ya!" might do the trick, but depends on what you've said in the email itself. If you've sent some information, then "hope it helps" might be ok.


----------



## LMorland

LMorland said:


> Ah, Wildan, you Washingtonians are so international!  As for myself, I've only seen "Cheers" as a sign-off on emails from friends from the British Isles.


Had to report in: a couple of days after I wrote the above, I received an email from a fellow parent at my godson's high school here in California.  He's been working with the administration to supervise graduation 'caps and gowns', and he signed off his email to me with "Cheers".  I was wryly amused at being proved wrong so soon, and so I told him about this thread, and asked him about his background.  Here's his reply:





> Interesting!  I rarely use cheers, but so happened to today with you.  I am born and bred American, Californian, though I have worked or interacted with Brits at various points in my life in foreign countries (Europe, South America, Africa) and can remember cheers being used by them.  [The high-school principal] has written notes with cheers and he is American, though he did live and work in England for a few years.
> 
> hope that helps!


It seems to me that this person is quite international, and also implies that he may be influenced by our "British-influenced" school principal.  In any case, signing off with "cheers" is apparently creeping into American correspondence, if not speech.


----------



## aussi martini

Well it is very much a part of the Australian vernacular - and we do tend to take a bit of American english and a bit of British english here...


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

In the given context, _all the best_ is what I'd go for.

Cheers is a bit too informal.


----------



## FCS

Hello. I came across this thread while looking for inspiration to translate "à très bientôt" at the end of an E-letter to potential customers. "A très bientôt" is used in the sense that there will be subsequent E-letters. I'm opting for "Until next time".


----------



## LMorland

FCS said:


> I'm opting for "Until next time".


Hmmm ... at first I didn't like your suggestion, but after looking over all the options, I see that none of them suits your situation.

So yes, I think *"Until next time" *hits just the right note for what you're trying to accomplish.

A très bientôt !


----------

